# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  بعض الحلول للحفاظ على البطارية

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لطالما ما عانينا من مشكلة إنخفاض مستوى البطارية في أجهزة الآندرويد. ونعرف مدى تحملها وهي تختلف حسب الكيرنال والروم الي تقوم بتركيبه على جهازك البطارية سر جمال كلما كان الجهاز يعمل أكثر ستحبه أكثر   نقدم 11 حلاً للحفاظ على مستوى البطارية عالياً طوال الوقت.
 الحل الأول :
أجهزة الآندرويد 4 : نذهب إلى الضبط >> البطارية….
أجهزة الآندرويد 2 :  نذهب إلى الضبط >> عن الجهاز>> إستخدامات البطارية….
نرى مخطط يعطينا إستخدامات البطارية ومدى بقائها ….  نجد بعض التطبيقات  الغير مفيدة كما نرى في الصورة pages manager و IM + pro (التطبيقات الغير  مفيدة) نضغط عليها ونختار “إيقاف إجباري” ومن هنا نقوم قد تخلصنا من بعض  التطبيقات التي تستهلك من البطارية بغير فائده منها ..  
    الحل الثاني :
أجهزة الآندرويد 4 : نذهب إلى الضبط >> إدارة التطبيقات >> تشغيل…
أجهزة الآندرويد 2 : نذهب إلى الضبط >>  التطبيقات >> تشغيل…
نرى التطبيقات التي تعمل حالياً.. نقوم بإغلاق بعض من هذه التطبيقات الغير مفيدة .. 
 الحل الرابع :
أجهزة الآندرويد 4 : نذهب إلى الضبط >> وضع توفير الطاقة…
أجهزة الآندرويد 2 : نذهب إلى الضبط >>  توفير الطاقة
هذه الوضعية تساعد على توفير الطاقة وإنخفاض مستوى إستهلاك الطاقة بحدود  تقريبية 45% … قم بتشغيل وضع توفير الطاقة وإختيار جميع الإختيارات .
الخيار الأول يوفر طاقة المعالج ..
الخيار الثاني يوفر السطوع في الشاشة و إستهلاكها..
الخيار الثالث يوفر إستهلاك الطاقة في الإنترنت.. 
   الحل الخامس :
أجهزة الآندرويد 4 : نذهب إلى الضبط >> الشاشة
أجهزة الآندرويد 2 : نذهب إلى الضبط >> الشاشة
أولاً نختار السطوع ونضعة على أخف سطوع مناسب..
ثانياً نختار زمن توقيف الشاشة ونختار أقل عدد ممكن من الثواني.. 
 الحل السادس :
أجهزة الآندرويد 4 : الضغط على زر القفل لمدة ثانية ونصف.
أجهزة الآندرويد 2 : الضغط على زر القفل لمدة ثانية ونصف.
إختيار وضعية الطيران عند عدم الحاجة لإستخدام شبكات , لكي نحافظ على إستهلاك البطارية ونقللة. 
 الحل السابع :
أجهزة الآندرويد 4 : نذهب إلى الضبط >> المزيد من الضبط >>  شبكة الهواتف المحمولة >> نمط الشبكة >> فقط Gsm .
أجهزة الآندرويد 2 :نذهب إلى الضبط >>الشبكات اللاسلكية >>  شبكة الهواتف المحمولة >> نمط الشبكة >> إستخدام فقط 2G .
وهذه الطريقة تحول نمط شبكة الهاتف في آندرويد 4 من 4G إلى 3G..
وهذه الطريقة تحول نمط شبكة الهاتف في آندرويد 2 من 3G إلى 2G.. 
 الحل الثامن :
أجهزة الآندرويد 4 : الذهاب إلى مدير الملفات >> التطبيقات النشطة >> إنهاء الكل..
أجهزة الآندرويد 2 : الذهاب إلى مدير الملفات >> التطبيقات النشطة >> إنهاء الكل..
ومن هنا نقوم بتسكير بعض التطبيقات التي تعمل لتخفيف إستهلاك البطارية..
 الحل التاسع :
وهو عبارة عن مجموع من الحلول:
- إطفاء الشبكة اللاسلكية عند التوقف عن إستخدمها.
- إيقاف الإهتزاز عند الإشعارات وعند قدوم مكالمة.
- إطفاء البلوتوث عند عدم الحاجة إليه.
- إيقاف محدد المواقع .
- إيقاف تدويرالشاشة .
- إطفاء الجهاز عن الإنتهاء منه.
- إطفاء شبكة البيانات. 
انتهى .. اتمنى قدمت لكم افضل النصائح للبطارية   منقول للفائدة

----------

